# Compatibilité images avec Lightning to sd card camera reader



## calamitynouch (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un lecteur de sd card Apple afin d'importer mes photos sur mon ipad.
Impeccable si je prend la sd card directement de mon appareil photo vers le lecteur, les photos s'affichent et s'importent correctement dans mon ipad.
Par contre, toutes les photos importées sur mon pc (sous windows) et passées sur la sd card ne sont pas lues par l'ipad (avec la même sd card que précédemment). J'ai bien copiées les photos dans le dossier dcim.
Est-ce l'import dans windows qui a changer le formatage de la photo qui n'est ainsi plus reconnue par l'ipad ?
Merci pour votre aide.
Nouch

Et le problème de périphérique, il est où, là ? On déménage.


----------

